# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Dva pitanja: kiretaza, potpis lijecnika

## passek

Moguce da sam vrlo dosadna s ovom problematikom, ali stvarno mi neke
stvari nisu jasne, pa prebacujem svoja dva pitanja na ovaj specijaliziraniji forum.

Pitanja su potaknuta topicima
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...678&highlight= ,  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=kireta%9Ea ,  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=kireta%9Ea 
u kojima su opisani slucajevi (vrlo nepotrebno bolnih) kiretaza bez totalne, 
a cak i lokalne anestezije, te praksa (??) nestavljanja imena odgovornih lijecnika 
iza obavljenih postupaka.

Dakle, pitam 

1. Koje su trenutacne medicinske preporuke za kiretazu i kod nas i vani? 

Zene koje idu na kiretazu najcesce (osim mozda u slucaju poroda) 
prolaze kroz psihicki tesku situaciju, pa zasto im onda priustiti i fizicku bol 
i dodatnu traumu??!! 
Ako totalna anestezija i nosi potencijalno neke opasnosti, 
jasno je da bi lokalnu svakako trebalo davati - ako ne i totalnu osim u slucaju 
med. kontraindikacija! 

O cemu ovisi kakvu anesteziju ce pacijentica dobiti i uostalom 
na koji nacin ce kiretaza biti napravljena (obicna, vakumska...)? 
O trenutacnom financijskom stanju ustanove, o stavu pojedinog 
lijecnika prema raznim vrstama anestezije, o slucajnosti...? 

Evo, koliko znam u Merkuru se pobacaj bez medicinskih indikacija placa 
i za visu cijenu se moze izabrati i totalna anestezija, 
u Petrovoj znam za bar jedan slucaj totalne anestezije 
pri medicinski opravdanoj kiretazi i bez neke posebne veze, 
a meni su na Sv. Duhu nakon poroda napravili kiretazu takoder pri totalnoj. 
A velik broj cura iz gore spomenutih topica imaju vrlo neugodna iskustva bez 
anestezije!!. 

To je skoro nevjerojatno! S jedne strane tesko je dobiti normalan "bolni" 
porod (bez da te nasuvaju lijekovima protiv bolova etc.), 
a "dogodi se" da se kiretaza radi prakticno "na zivo"?! 

2.  Gdje treba i mora stajati potpis lijecnika? 
Nije li logicno za ocekivati da na povijesti bolesti, otpusnom pismu 
stoji ime lijecnika koji je obavio preglede, operacije etc. ili bar koji je odgovoran?? 
Moze li bolnica uskratiti tu informaciju i zasto? 
To se, naime, dogodilo u jednom od gore spomenutih slucajeva kiretaze bez anestezije.
Izgleda da ni na otpusnim pismima iz rodilista takoder ne stoji ime
lijecnika koji je vodio porod (to je mozda jasnije jer se zna raditi o vise
lijecnika iz raznih smjena, ali ipak zar je to sasvim normalna praksa?).

Sto kaze praksa, a sto kaze zakon?
(Zar stvarno nemamo lijecnika na forumu da pripomognu pri ovakvim 
pitanjima?)
Da li to znaci da je bolnica i time ravnatelj bolnice glavni i odgovorni,
te podlozan tuzbi?

Djeluje mi da su ovo bitna pitanja za raspravit:
osim poroda postoje, naravno, i drugi postupci poput kiretaze
u kojima bi se trebao cuti glas pacijentice i pri kojima bi pristup trebao biti
maksimalno humaniziran, a potrebno je znati i kome se i kako moze
pacijentica obratiti u slucaju pogresnog tretmana u bilo kojem smislu.

----------


## pituljica

samo napomena-kiretaža se ne radi u totalnoj anesteziji, totalna uključuje intravensku kao uvod i zatim inhalacijsku i uvodi te u stanje dubokog sna gdje si neosjetljiv na sve.

obično se daje kratka anestezija-samo intravenski, koja drži manje od pola sata ali za nju se mora biti natašte (to sam ja dobila na prvoj kiretaži) i za to mora biti kraj tebe anesteziolog i tada dobiješ anestetik
to sam dobila samo zato što mi je kiretažu radio moj doktor.

druga je mogućnost da ti daju intravenski neki sedativ (ako imaš 46 kila kao ja onda te i to baci na pod i sve prespavaš) i lokalni anestetik vjerojatno u cerviks-za taj zahvat ne trebaš biti natašte i ne treba anesteziolog. to sam prošla na hitnoj kiretaži nakon poroda.
sad, ima žena koje su i uz ovu sedaciju bile samo malo ošamućene-da li su mogle dobiti veću dozu ne znam.

ostaje i treća najgora varijanta-samo lokalna anestezija, ništ me ne bi čudilo da neki doktori i tako rade

meni se čini da pristup ovisi isključivo o pojedinom liječniku, a da bi trebalo svaki put ići sa sedacijom-sigurno da bi trebalo
to kao da ti zubar vadi zub bez lokalne

----------


## passek

Da, mozda terminologija koju koristim nije bas najtocnija, 
no cini mi se da i u literaturi zna biti ispremijesana 
(usporedi http://bhhdoa.org.au/aip/choices.html i linkove dolje).
U svakom slucaju pod totalnom sam mislila anestezija kod koje pacijentica izgubi svijest 
i budi se tek nakon postupka, tj. nije svjesna postupka.
To koliko vidim u donjim clancima zovu "general anaesthesia" i to je
ono sto sam ja dobila (intravenozno).

Evo, kao moj prilog ovoj problematici par linkova koje sam pronasla
(jednostavni google search na curretage miscarriage anaesthetic):
http://www.babyloss.com/info_parents.php ,
http://www.besttreatments.co.uk/btuk...ons/13645.html ,
http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/en.asp?T...86&LinkID=1892 ,
http://www.miscarriagesupport.org.nz/dilation.html ,
http://www.betterhealthchannel.com.a...e?OpenDocument , 
http://www.todaysparent.com/pregnanc...1070098&page=1 .

Na prvi pogled izgleda da je vani "general anaestesia" (tj. uspavljivanje) 
ipak cesca varijanta nego "local aneasthesia", 
a svakako nitko ne spominje postupak bez anestezije niti bol pri postupku,
 vec samo eventualno nesto boli iza.
Evo, zanimljivo u pdf tekst Miscarriage (prvi link) se navodi vakumsko
usisavanje kao cesci postupak nego sama kiretaza (vidi odjeljak Treatment na 2. strani). 
Radi li se to uopce kod nas? 
U svakom slucaju kazu da je to 5 minutni postupak pod opcom anestezijom !

Zanimalo bi me da li je uspavljivanje toliko skuplje i da li ga zato kod nas 
cesto ne primjenjuju? 
No, ako je tako zasto ne reci koliko treba dodatno platiti 
(naravno, to moze onda voditi do socijalne nepravde, ali ipak....)?

----------


## passek

> ostaje i treća najgora varijanta-samo lokalna anestezija, ništ me ne bi čudilo da neki doktori i tako rade


Prema iskustvima cura iz gornjih topica djeluje da se prakticira najnajgora varijanta bez anestezije ili s lokalnom koja ne drzi!




> meni se čini da pristup ovisi isključivo o pojedinom liječniku


  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

Pogledajte što kaže Zakon na: http://www.nn.hr/sluzbeni-list/sluzbeni/index.asp

Sto kaze praksa, a sto kaze zakon?
(Zar stvarno nemamo lijecnika na forumu da pripomognu pri ovakvim
pitanjima?)
Da li to znaci da je bolnica i time ravnatelj bolnice glavni i odgovorni,
te podlozan tuzbi?

----------


## passek

Ej, Valentina, hvala na uputstvu (nasla sam u tvojim drugim postovima da si mislila na NN 169/2004) !!

Dakle, Zakon o zaštiti prava pacijenata (NN 169/2004) kaze puno toga  :Smile: ,
a izmedu ostaloga citiram:



> V. KAZNENE ODREDBE
> 
> Članak 41.
> 
> Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 10.000,00 do 50.000,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj zdravstvena ustanova ako:
> 
> 1. uskrati pacijentu pravo na obaviještenost iz članka 8. ovoga Zakona,
> 
> 2. uskrati pacijentu pravo na podatak o imenu te specijalizaciji osobe koja mu izravno pruža zdravstvenu zaštitu (članak 12.),
> ...


Izdvajam jedan od clanaka bitnih za prethodnu raspravu:




> Članak 12.
> 
> Pacijent ima pravo biti upoznat s imenima te specijalizacijom osoba koje mu izravno pružaju zdravstvenu zaštitu.


a ima jos dosta zanimljivih clanaka i stavaka...

----------


## TinnaZ

Da, mislila sam na NN 169/2004 (tamo se spominje i Povjerenstvo za zaštitu prava pacijenta u kojem bi trebalo biti 5 članova iz redova pacijenata, nevladinih udruga-to su valjda Rode; i stručnjaka za zaštitu prava pacijenata).
Ali to ti tako izgleda kada link ide stavljati amater po pitanju informatike - pa  misli da je link na NN br. 169/2004 a ono ispadne da je to samo na početnu stranicu Narodnih novina.
'Ajde malo provjeri kod Uprave Roda da li postoje po gradovima ta Povjerenstva, i da li su članovi Roda u nekom od njih?

----------


## cry3

Mene osobno jako smeta ono već spomenuto da na otpusnom pismu ne stoji ime doktora koji je izvšio kiretažu. To je grozno i neoprostivo. Tako se lakše mogu zaštititi u slučaju da nešto krene krivo.

----------


## TinnaZ

A da li stoji na Otpusnom pismu ime liječnika koji je bio odgovoran kod poroda? Ne stoji. Također zato da bude skoro nemoguće doći do imena odgovornog liječnika, i da ona njihova Knjiga žalbe bude neupotrebljiva. A da li osoblje bolnice nosi imena na odjeći? Ne nosi.

----------

